# Any market for older receivers (322)?



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

This past week, we switched over from Time Warner Cable to DirecTV. that reminded me that my dad was given a pair of Dish 322 receivers w/ remotes along with some other computer stuff that was destined for me. I haven't done any checking on them. Is there any market for them? If so, do I need to do some kind of checking with Dish before I sell them on to someone who can use them?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You'll need to call Dish, give them the R and S numbers, and make sure:

- they aren't active on an account
- the account they were active on has no outstanding balance
- that they are listed as "owned" rather than "leased".

If all of those things are true, then you can sell them here, or eBay/Craigslist/wherever, as you like.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Oct 20, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> You'll need to call Dish, give them the R and S numbers...


Thanks for the help. I brought the receivers home today. Do I need to call a specific number, talk to a specific department, etc.?


----------

